# Turtle - male or female?



## barbed_wire_dove (Nov 8, 2009)

We aquired this little fella today and was just wondering if its a male or female?
and how you tell?

thanks in advance.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 9, 2009)

i think its female


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Nov 9, 2009)

cool. thanks =D ... i suppose we should change her name then. at the moment its 'killer'. lol.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 9, 2009)

Nah, Killer sounds like a pretty spunky name for a female


----------



## -Andrew- (Nov 9, 2009)

It looks to be a male to me.
By looking at the shell scutes at the base of tail.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing Andrew...lol


----------



## Jakee (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe you might be able to get a shot of how long its tail is ?
That will usually determine if its a male or female...


----------



## Walker (Nov 9, 2009)

Yea i think its a male to but could be wrong any chance of a side on pick.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 9, 2009)

Also judging by the shape of the plastron at the base of the tail I would go for male... but long necks can be notoriously deceptive when it comes to secondary sexual characteristics.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 9, 2009)

i thought the females needed the larger area at the backend to help store the eggs? 

maybe i have it the wrong way around ? i couldnt find my ELN book .
i might have to flip one of my males over ..


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 9, 2009)

I was thinking male when i first saw the photo's.

The narrower/sharper V is a male compared to a more U shaped female.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks for all the replies!!
ill try and get some better photos =)


----------



## -Peter (Nov 10, 2009)

Male, no debate.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Nov 10, 2009)

lol, then maybe the name 'killer' will stay =)
sorry i havent got around to getting more photos yet. i have barely even had time to eat between my 3 jobs.
i'll get some up tonight if i dont come home and die.


----------



## joebyrnes (Nov 10, 2009)

*sex of turtle*

What I was told was that if the v is very sharp or tight it is a male if it is very slight orsoft it is a female. we have a turtle and we used this system and we named him terrance and he comes to his name being called.:lol:


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Nov 11, 2009)

joebyrnes said:


> What I was told was that if the v is very sharp or tight it is a male if it is very slight orsoft it is a female. we have a turtle and we used this system and we named him terrance and he comes to his name being called.:lol:



haha he comes to his name?
sweet as. what a smart little guy!


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 11, 2009)

its only young you will find out in 50 years or so


----------

